# Home brewed vrt. Need Help (viewer discression is advised)



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey so I got my 01 vrt runing and once its warmed up it runs pretty dam good. But there are still a few kinks I need to have worked out and some of them may have to do with my instal. 
Some problems are:
- dipstick pops out when I floor it
- when I start the car cold, it will lug around 200-300 rpms and then stall, when it lugs like this it wont do anything even if I give it gas! So I have to give it gas right when I turn that key and hold it at 1100 rpms for like 20 seconds to get it warmed up.
- Don't think im consistently boosting where I should
- I backfire like crazy sometimes.
Here's the pics, please don't put negative comments as I know how ghetto this setup it








Ok this first one I have the O2 sensor disconnected because when it's connected the car surges for a while until its warmed up after like 5 minutes. But once I disconnected it the surging stoped. Does this sensor have anything to do with my horrible startup in the cold??








My intercooler piping after the turbo is steel flex tubing from autozone







its the only thing I could use to fit the awkward bend up into the engine bay.








In this one, that yellow line connects from a nipple off the compressor housing straight to the side nipple on my wastegate. The oil lines to and from the turbo are sealed tight and have had no leaks at all so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Should I have a cone head on the end of this hose? And the valve with the rushing water inside, what about that?








uuuh yeah....








Something that was put in right
















The oil line connected to the oil filter, this is the right hole its connected to right?








Some completed pics:
















Thanks guys for the help, I really want to get this dipstick problem taken car of so I can get the koni yellows and h&r's on and then hit the track. 
O and im pretty sure its a 6 psi wastegate. Where should I connect my boost gage to to see how much I am boosting???


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

Do you have a chip for the ecu?


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (Bthornton10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bthornton10* »_Do you have a chip for the ecu? 

What do you mean? I have my stock chip which was flashed by C2 back in May or June. Its the Stage 1 flash.


----------



## bmp20th03 (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: (clifborder4fm)*

In the picture that looks like your connector for your mass air flow sensor not your front o2. You need both your MAF and front o2 working for the car to run correctly.


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (bmp20th03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmp20th03* »_In the picture that looks like your connector for your mass air flow sensor not your front o2. You need both your MAF and front o2 working for the car to run correctly. 

I heard that with the C2 flash, you can just eliminate the rear O2 sensor.. But I guess I can try pluging it back in and see if the car starts easier.. I'll do that right now actually.


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

Ok so I put the O2 sensor in and started the car and the startup WAY better then without the sensor in. When the engine started to get down to about 700 rpms it reved itself higher (the surging I was talking about) but after about 3 or 4 minutes when it was warmed up, the surging stoped...so I guess leave that sensor in?? there probably a reason why C2 gave me a maf housing







anyway thanks for helping me solve the cold startup problem. But now the dipstick poping out...


----------



## poncesv (Jun 21, 2009)

The oil line connected to the oil filter, this is the right hole its connected to right?
No, You need connect the oil to the other point, at the left, the "T" that you have is for install the pressure sensor at the same place that you take the oil feed, the oil feed is where the oil pressure sender is installed right now , you need change the oil feed.
Dipstick pops out when I floor it
Have you connected the PCV ? if your answer is yes , disconect, you oil dipstick pops becuase when you boost, the pressure flow to your crankcase via PCV and pop your dipstick. Take care, is dangerous because the crankcase can will empty.
Ok this first one I have the O2 sensor disconnected because when it's connected the car surges for a while until its warmed up after like 5 minutes. But once I disconnected it the surging stoped. Does this sensor have anything to do with my horrible startup in the cold??
This conector not is fot O2 sensor, this conector is the MAF, please connect and you car star, I am sure that this is your problem 
If you have any question send me IM, I am recently build me 2.0Turbo on MK3, and have a litlle experience that can be help you.
Regards


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (poncesv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poncesv* »_The oil line connected to the oil filter, this is the right hole its connected to right?
No, You need connect the oil to the other point, at the left, the "T" that you have is for install the pressure sensor at the same place that you take the oil feed, the oil feed is where the oil pressure sender is installed right now , you need change the oil feed.
Dipstick pops out when I floor it
Have you connected the PCV ? if your answer is yes , disconect, you oil dipstick pops becuase when you boost, the pressure flow to your crankcase via PCV and pop your dipstick. Take care, is dangerous because the crankcase can will empty.
Ok this first one I have the O2 sensor disconnected because when it's connected the car surges for a while until its warmed up after like 5 minutes. But once I disconnected it the surging stoped. Does this sensor have anything to do with my horrible startup in the cold??
This conector not is fot O2 sensor, this conector is the MAF, please connect and you car star, I am sure that this is your problem 
If you have any question send me IM, I am recently build me 2.0Turbo on MK3, and have a litlle experience that can be help you.
Regards 

...my oil feed line is in the wrong hole on my oil filter? Can someone please confirm this before I go through hell again taking the oil filter off, reconnecting, and resealing my oil feed line to the oil filter.
And do i remove my entire pcv valve or just the sensor? And if it is the entire valve won't there be a gaping hole where the compressed air will leak out of??


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (clifborder4fm)*

Basically how do I get this setup lol:
:staygold:'s vrt








Can't really see what he did with the pcv valve.


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Your problem is that JUNK flex pipe. Those should rarely be used on exhaust and definitely should no be used while carrying metered (and pressurized) intake air. The reason it runs like dog crap with the MAF plugged in is because its seeing much more air flow than reaches the engine, and is dumping more fuel in. Replace that pipe ASAP


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PapioGXL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PapioGXL* »_Your problem is that JUNK flex pipe. Those should rarely be used on exhaust and definitely should no be used while carrying metered (and pressurized) intake air. The reason it runs like dog crap with the MAF plugged in is because its seeing much more air flow than reaches the engine, and is dumping more fuel in. Replace that pipe ASAP

thanks will do. I have a bunch of intercooler pipiing left over so I guess I will just have to do alot of cutting so make it fit. 
As for the pcv valve do I just disconnect here and plug it up??:


----------



## poncesv (Jun 21, 2009)

Move the hose that come out of the valve cover, the hose now go to the thortle, disconect from the throtle and move to the admission of the turbo after the MAF sensor, or you can install oil catch can and dipstick pop problem resolv.
Checking this topic, maybe can help, this is on the 1.8T but is the same.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3248273
_Modified by poncesv at 3:20 PM 9-25-2009_


_Modified by poncesv at 3:26 PM 9-25-2009_


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (poncesv)*

So I just ran my car like this and it started boost wayyyyy better. Still need to change my steel pipe to normal intercooler piping. For some reason also I though the C2 flash also tuned my car but i just realized it doesn't, so I need to get a tune and a wideband, right?? Also when i ran my car like this it stalled whenever I threw it into neutral and the other end of the hose came off..forgive my stupidity but heres how I just ran it:








taking the saying "put a cork in it" literally


----------



## AutobahnTuningSolutions (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Home brewed vrt. Need Help (clifborder4fm)*

The PCV hose should go from the valve cover to the intake pipe after the MAF and before the turbo.
Get rid of that junk flex pipe. Keep all of your sensors plugged in. That flex pipe is leaking and any leak in the piping will cause your car to run like crap. 
Reroute that diverter valve into the intake pipe post MAF and pre turbo. Thats another big leak you have in the piping as its open during idle. 
Boost gauge can be taken from any vacuum hose. Most people just tee off of the FPR hose. 
How about a shot of the entire engine bay? Id like to see what kind of other mistakes you have.


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Home brewed vrt. Need Help (AutobahnTuningSolutions)*

engine bay pics:


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

is it dangerous to run my car under 6-8 psi of boost without a tune?


----------



## rweird (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: (clifborder4fm)*

your ecu has a c2 flash... it is 'tuned'.


----------



## rweird (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: (rweird)*

do yourself a favor and get some proper charge pipes. silicone couplers. and clamps.
http://www.siliconeintakes.com
http://www.mandrelbendingsolutions.com
reroute the dv back in after the maf. 
i think you jumped into this without much knowledge of turbo systems or doing much research. go read. and when you think youve read enough read more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by rweird at 12:54 PM 9-26-2009_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (rweird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rweird* »_your ecu has a c2 flash... it is 'tuned'.









that is if it was the turbo tune, and not just a regular NA tune
the dip stick getting pushed out tells me that the motor is blown.


----------



## rweird (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
that is if it was the turbo tune, and not just a regular NA tune
the dip stick getting pushed out tells me that the motor is blown.

if he is running the 36# injectors and larger maf housing on the na tune he needs to just give the car away so it will go to someone with some common sense.
although his sig says giac flash and c2 stg 1 fueling kit....
im confused.


_Modified by rweird at 1:08 PM 9-26-2009_


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_the dip stick getting pushed out tells me that the motor is blown.

ouchies. if his ecu was flashed before the turbo, as an n/a tune upgrade, the im sure he's done some damage to the current motor not having the c2 stage 1 turbo chip. 
po, while you may have already done some damage to your motor, get a chip before you keep slowly killing your car


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (rweird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rweird* »_your ecu has a c2 flash... it is 'tuned'.









no i have the turbo c2 flash on my car. But I thought I still have to get it tuned to my setup (T04E, R1 dv, 8 psi wastegate, ect..). 
The dipstick poped out because my pcv valve was hooked up still







I unplugged it and now no pressure is getting in the crank. After just driving on the freeway with the 8 psi power i just felt I know the engines not blown lol. 
thanks for the pipe and silicon link i'll look into it. I still have a bunch of intercooler piping so I think ill just cut that up and make it fit.
When I was on the freeway though and floored it to 5000 and threw it in neutral the engine drop to 0 rpms and just stalled on me. But if I boost slowerto 4000 and drop it to neutral it catches and 700 and corrects itself.. maybe need to reroute the pcv back into the turbo intake, same with the dv. And then seal up any and all leaks.


----------



## rweird (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

he could have been running na with the force induction flash. i ran mine without turbo for about 3 months. ran fine.


----------



## rweird (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: (clifborder4fm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clifborder4fm* »_
no i have the turbo c2 flash on my car. But I thought I still have to get it tuned to my setup (T04E, R1 dv, 8 psi wastegate, ect..). 
The dipstick poped out because my pcv valve was hooked up still







I unplugged it and now no pressure is getting in the crank. After just driving on the freeway with the 8 psi power i just felt I know the engines not blown lol. 
thanks for the pipe and silicon link i'll look into it. I still have a bunch of intercooler piping so I think ill just cut that up and make it fit.
When I was on the freeway though and floored it to 5000 and threw it in neutral the engine drop to 0 rpms and just stalled on me. But if I boost slowerto 4000 and drop it to neutral it catches and 700 and corrects itself.. maybe need to reroute the pcv back into the turbo intake, same with the dv. And then seal up any and all leaks.

it doesnt need tuned. it will adapt to all your mods. like i said reroute the dv and get real charge pipes. your car is stalling because of all the leaks.


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

re rout the dv and your dieing problem should be solved. as far as the pcv, get a catch can.


----------



## poncesv (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi your car stall because if you disconect your battery when you install you mods, the ECU need relearn, and you problem of stall and rought idle acroos to all relearn procedure , the ECU relearn procedure take at 40 starts or one week of daily driving.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

isnt his DV connected wrong?


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*

Awesome.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

if your dipstick is popping up your boosting your block.like a Pcv line is connected to boost pipe


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (clifborder4fm)*

You were blowing the dipstick out because the PCV hose was connected right to a charge pipe that sees pressure. You were pressurizing your crankcase. Block the hose or replace the hose with no nipple on your throttle body and run the PCV hose from the valve cover to a catch can or atleast a breather (you can get that from AutoZone). 
The C2 Flash (set up for forced induction) will adapt. You need no tune. 

_Quote, originally posted by *clifborder4fm* »_

When I was on the freeway though and floored it to 5000 and threw it in neutral the engine drop to 0 rpms and just stalled on me. But if I boost slowerto 4000 and drop it to neutral it catches and 700 and corrects itself.. maybe need to reroute the pcv back into the turbo intake, same with the dv. And then seal up any and all leaks.

No, no. The PCV is fine, just put a breather on it. When you're diverter valve vents here's what happens.... When youre at wide open throttle the MAF says I'm flowing say 150 grams of air per second, well that 150G/sec is expected to make it to the intake manifold, when you shift it vents the air off, and now 150grams of air doesnt make it, so the fuel is the air but now the air isnt, it goes pig rich and stalls. You must direct the air back into your air intake pipe AFTER the MAF. Take a big 'ol nipple and either drill, tap, and install into your pipe or best yet have it welded in.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

I hope my build thread will help you a bit. I built mine in my garage so there is tons of helpful info there.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4245929


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

k tomorrow I'm getting a check valve for my pcv valve to solve that problem. Also going to cut a hole in my MAF housing behind the O2 sensor and weld a button onto it and hook up a hose going from the dv to it. Then getting rid of the flex pipe and going to do alot of cutting with the intercooler piping I have to get it from the intercooler to the tb. Then hopefully I should have a good running vrt! Now what is lucas talking about me hooking up my diverter valve wrong??? do I hook it up from the side or bottom to the intercooler pipin??


----------



## filthyeuropean (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (clifborder4fm)*

First it is a MASS AIR FLOW sensor, NOT an O2. You dont want to recirc your dv right onto the sensor, you want it after.


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (G60T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60T* »_First it is a MASS AIR FLOW sensor, NOT an O2. You dont want to recirc your dv right onto the sensor, you want it after.

Ya I was thinking of cutting a hole right behind the sensor somewhere here:








Then welding a button to it and having a hose connect it to the dv. So anyone know if my dv is in the right way haha Lucas' diagram makes sense to me but I'd like a 2nd thought.


----------



## filthyeuropean (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (G60T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60T* »_You dont want to recirc your dv right onto the sensor, you want it after.


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

dang so you think it would still be too close to the sensor huh? K I will have to figure something out cuz the rest of the intake is that plastic flex tubing from autozone..


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

why are all of your mods posted in your sig?


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

that steel flex hose is prolly leaking. they dont seal exhasust let alone FI


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bdcoombs)*

So I did some work on the car and got rid of the flex pipe (which was rusted in some spots) and replaced it with intercooler piping http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but now I have a question about a hose that went from the black intake hose, connecting to the tb, all the way to the injectors. Here some pics:
Looks wayyy better but my car still dies on me when its reved to about 3k and dropped into neutral..I think it has to do with the turbo intake pipe.. gettin that custom made this week though








Heres the hose I'm talkin about right above the intercooler piping.. ignore the bungie cord thats just so I can shift easier
















Here is where the line goes to, runs under the spark plug wire to the injectors. My question is whether or not that line needs to be connected to the intercooler piping?








thanks for the help guys


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (clifborder4fm)*

You clearly have no clue wtf your doing. Why not research how f/i systems are designed and work in sync w/ each component. A little research will go a long way.. You, sir, are headed down an ugly path as is.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dasbeast3.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dasbeast3.0* »_You clearly have no clue wtf your doing. Why not research how f/i systems are designed and work in sync w/ each component. A little research will go a long way.. You, sir, are headed down an ugly path as is.

Vortex's Finest right here everyone.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Weiss)*

Haha relax..Im not trying to be a dick. Its just better to have a good handle on mechanics and system setup etc.. before you dive head-first into a turbo build. That way if something goes wrong you can diagnose the problem easily, rather than sit there scratching your head and waiting for vortex responses. Just my 2 cents. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif No offense to the o/p, but he didnt even know where the o2 sensor was, or what he was unplugging, ... That's why I say research, lots of it. Either way, good luck I hope it all works out.


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dasbeast3.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dasbeast3.0* »_Haha relax..Im not trying to be a dick. Its just better to have a good handle on mechanics and system setup etc.. before you dive head-first into a turbo build. That way if something goes wrong you can diagnose the problem easily, rather than sit there scratching your head and waiting for vortex responses. Just my 2 cents. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif No offense to the o/p, but he didnt even know where the o2 sensor was, or what he was unplugging, ... That's why I say research, lots of it. Either way, good luck I hope it all works out. 

uuh k I just need a yes/no answer on whether or not that line needs to be connected to my intercooler piping to recieve pressurized air..


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (clifborder4fm)*

It looks like that's the line for the injector shroud in the manifold. If so, just plug it at the manifold and delete that line.
Mike


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

plug and delete, got it thanks mike


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (clifborder4fm)*

this thread is filled with fail.
so you havnt put in the c2 maf housing but your using c2 software?
your calling the MAF an 02 sensor?
your dipstick is popping out? (just run a tube from the valve cover to the ground)
and def do some research before going FI. kinda sounds like youre a little lost


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dasbeast3.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dasbeast3.0* »_Haha relax..Im not trying to be a dick. Its just better to have a good handle on mechanics and system setup etc.. before you dive head-first into a turbo build. That way if something goes wrong you can diagnose the problem easily, rather than sit there scratching your head and waiting for vortex responses. Just my 2 cents. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif No offense to the o/p, but he didnt even know where the o2 sensor was, or what he was unplugging, ... That's why I say research, lots of it. Either way, good luck I hope it all works out. 

I agree, just dont be mean.







HP Books sells a real nice book on Turbocharging for a great read. 
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/HPB-HP1488/


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (G60T)*

are you honestly running flex exhaust as intercooler piping??????????????
that cant be good for boost levels, and im sure is the problem when it comes to the surging or bucking your getting....
seems like its a pretty jimmy nigged setup in my opinion
boost isnt something to just jimmy nig and hope it works, trust me.
you can fry alot of **** that way


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (mk4vrjtta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4vrjtta* »_this thread is filled with fail.
so you havnt put in the c2 maf housing but your using c2 software?
your calling the MAF an 02 sensor?
your dipstick is popping out? (just run a tube from the valve cover to the ground)
and def do some research before going FI. kinda sounds like youre a little lost


C2 maf housing is in and I know its not the O2 sensor and dipstick problem was solved a while ago. Probably should have started a new thread for my recent question...
Guys I have learned alot since when I started this thread and I know I messed up with some stuff. The flex pipe was just because i had to get my car running asap for school and to be honesty besides the rusting part it held boost quite well, took out a R33 gtr with it







but ya I do not suggest using it to anyone else if they have real piping.
Thanks for the book suggestion, already own Maximum boost but I'll look into your suggestion. Not going to lie though, would probably have been a better idea to start with a 1.8t to learn but I have no regrets about this project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks for the feedback guys, goin to shop to get a new custom turbo intake made will post pics of it after.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (clifborder4fm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clifborder4fm* »_
C2 maf housing is in and I know its not the O2 sensor and dipstick problem was solved a while ago. Probably should have started a new thread for my recent question...
Guys I have learned alot since when I started this thread and I know I messed up with some stuff. The flex pipe was just because i had to get my car running asap for school and to be honesty besides the rusting part it held boost quite well, took out a R33 gtr with it







but ya I do not suggest using it to anyone else if they have real piping.
Thanks for the book suggestion, already own Maximum boost but I'll look into your suggestion. Not going to lie though, would probably have been a better idea to start with a 1.8t to learn but I have no regrets about this project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks for the feedback guys, goin to shop to get a new custom turbo intake made will post pics of it after.

My hats off to you. One of the best ways to learn is through experience. There's no replacement for that. Did you have fun doing it? Is it fast? Did your sh*t blow up? Doesn't look like it. Call it a day then!


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

And start reading like a mad man around here, that way you can figure out what you were doing wrong.
knowledge about what you're doing is kinda important...


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
My hats off to you. One of the best ways to learn is through experience. There's no replacement for that. Did you have fun doing it? Is it fast? Did your sh*t blow up? Doesn't look like it. Call it a day then!









yeah sorry dude, didnt mean to tear on u like that... haha
guess we all live and learn, i've blown a few things up myself...








good luck man, looks like your learning lots, and theres lots to learn!
but hell these things are fun arent they!! even half broke!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Haha ya I had alota fun doing this, every second was worth it. Got the turbo intake pipe made but got a little cocky last night and decided to try n chase a ferrari.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif need a few more psi to get to that level








Just need to make button so i can connect the dv to the turbo intake behind the O2 sensor. Car stalls when i rev high (2500 rpm) and throw it in neutral. Besides that its insane.
Will do the reading thanks for the info fellas


----------



## skaterazn (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (clifborder4fm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clifborder4fm* »_
Just need to make button so i can connect the dv to the turbo intake behind the *MAF* sensor.


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (skaterazn)*

haha thats what I meant







hey you know what would be a good idea, we'll trade cars for a week, you can work on mine and I can take the rado and find some ferrari's to race


----------



## Bannedfortrolling (Oct 21, 2009)

this thread is funny.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Bannedfortrolling)*

It has not been said yet so I will say it. Please for the sake of your motor get a wide band O2 and don't turn it up anymore until You have resolved the running issues. G/L


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (GinsterMan98)*

Ok so I made some changes, I am recirculating the air now from the dv back to the turbo intake and it solved the problem of the car stalling:
















But my problem now is that my car isn't nearly as fast as it was when I had the flex pipe and stock black hose that originally connected the air box to the throttle body. The only difference I could think of between then and now is that this sensor and hose was connected to pressurized air: 








Someone earlier said to plug the hose but I need a 2nd opinion. The sensor though I believe is the rear O2 sensor, the one connected to the hose that linked the pcv valve to the intake. Could either of these 2 things be causing my car to run close to stock performance on 8 psi? Or do you guys think there is a leak? Again this car used to hall when I had the flex pipe setup but not anymore. thanks for the help guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (clifborder4fm)*

i see you deleted your shift kit.


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (16V VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16V VW* »_i see you deleted your shift kit.

??
So does anyone know why I'm not boosting at all and if it has anything to do with with the loose hose that goes to the injectors or the loose sensor?


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (clifborder4fm)*

Might not be much help, but i'd remove everything all hose's, all emmisions crap. Can C2 programming make the readiness pass so you wont have a cel. If so it will make it simple, redo all piping to make as few couplers as possible. We all start somewhere my first setup was ghetto as heck but slowly after 3-4 turbo kits it gets better and better.


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (16V VW)*

that "sensor" is just where the pcv valve hooks up. its to heat the valve. it does no harm leaving it unplugged.
and that hose needs to be connected to the intercooler piping with a check valve on it

_Modified by mk4vrjtta at 5:05 PM 3-24-2010_


_Modified by mk4vrjtta at 5:06 PM 3-24-2010_


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (mk4vrjtta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4vrjtta* »_that "sensor" is just where the pcv valve hooks up. its to heat the valve. it does no harm leaving it unplugged.
and that hose needs to be connected to the intercooler piping with a check valve on it

_Modified by mk4vrjtta at 5:05 PM 3-24-2010_

_Modified by mk4vrjtta at 5:06 PM 3-24-2010_

so the hose needs to be boosted? right now I have it plugged. Is this hose causing the poor boost level?? If so that would be a huge relief. 
Thanks guys for the feedback, car runs great now just a little slower than it used to be. Will work on eliminating and cleaning up my engine bay. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

and where can I get a check valve that is small enough for this hose? I looked around a bit and found nothing..


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (clifborder4fm)*

i dont think it would be cause poor boost levels. but it should be connected to the pipe. i tapped a hole for a brass barbed fitting for mine.


----------

